# Help! Humping worse after castration!



## el-clark (Oct 7, 2013)

Dougie had the op 22nd August. He was one week off being 7 months. Decided to do it as he was humping peoples legs a lot. Now he seems to constantly want to hump cushions, not such a huge problem, still the odd leg hump but I am now worried if he slopes off to find a cushion as the other night his lipstick got stuck out!  I didn't know it came out that far. Got on Google and was psyching myself up for trying to put it back when thankfully it went back in! I read that it could be quite serious and end up in amputation if left too long, really don't want it to happen again. I do think he might get bored in the evenings. He is walked morning and evening, has a good fetch game on his evening walk, play with toys also but it seems relentless. I manage to distract him with food like carrots, kongs ect but how can I entertain him without my constant attention (need to chill a bit) and without it always involving food?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

amputated????? Castration is enough for the poor fella!! 
Not sure what to suggest.. Maybe correction spray when he starts?? 
Randy little dougie! X


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Distraction, distraction, distraction. Give him a ball or something before he starts. Anything to take his mind off his urges. Maybe talk to the vet as well. They may be able to suggest something....like bromide in his water! (Joke)


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Give lots of distraction. I do remember reading somewhere that it takes a while for the hormones to subside.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

LOL.
I shouldn't laugh, but the picture of you on the edge of your seat ready to intervine as soon as Dougie goes into action, appeals to my suspect sense of humour :laugh:
I'm so glad I have girls... 
That said Kiki has suddenly taken to humping Dot  if we encounter dogs when we are out walking - which obviously we do. At least Dougie's habit is confinced to the privacy of your own house!
I'd put a house line on him so that you can easily stop him - otherwise he'll start watching you out of the corner of his eye and duck away as you move in to stop him, and you don't want him to become wary of your approach.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

It's 8.52 am here and as I was drinking my coffee Phoebe starts to hump Max,s face, on the armchair. Nearly spat my coffee everywhere when 69 started taking place! Dear god! At this hour! :behindsofa:


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Cat 53 said:


> It's 8.52 am here and as I was drinking my coffee Phoebe starts to hump Max,s face, on the armchair. Nearly spat my coffee everywhere when 69 started taking place! Dear god! At this hour! :behindsofa:


Haha!!..... Yes but dogs can't tell the time!  x


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Humping is not all about hormones and you need to be very careful as there is a fine line between distraction and rewarding the behaviour. You need to be getting in first and keep him busy and then totally ignore any humping he does otherwise he may well learn humping is the very best way to get his mums full attention and lots of tasty treats.


----------



## el-clark (Oct 7, 2013)

He certainly is a Randy little bugger! That is very good advice though about giving him attention, I have been telling him he's bad and snatching the cushion away, trying to make sure he knows he's done wrong. Will try ignoring it, I have removed all cushions from his reach, he is definitely looking for something to hump now though!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

The technique that worked for us, which was 100% accidental, was that Rufus loved humping his puppy bed, which we ignored. After a few months it became clear he never intended to sleep on it so we stored it and he has never humped anything else. I'm not sure if that could be repeated or if it was just luck?


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Poor old Dougie! 
Dexter humped every other puppy in his puppy class- head end! I was so embarrassed! I think cockapoos might be rather randy! He was castrated at 6 months and it did take a little while for him to stop as it had got a habit for him. 
Now he is the perfect gentleman and never humps at all. We got Bonnie when he was 7 months and he has never humped her - she would be livid if he had! 
My cavs lipstick used to come out frequently and my small daughter used to announce it to everyone. He stopped after he had his op too and it never appeared again!


----------

